# Réinitialisé ipad 2



## guilm's (9 Juin 2013)

Bonjours, 
J'aimerai que vous m'aidiez à réanitialiser mon ipad 2 qui en plus est jailbreaké ( je sais que ce n'est pas super le jailbreak et c'est une erreur de ma part de l'avoir fait faire...:rose 
Je ne suis pas très fort pour tous ce qui concerne le domaine de linformatique alors voila je vous demande de l'aide. 

                      Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lauange (10 Juin 2013)

Hello

Tu branche ton ipad sur ton pc. Tu ouvres itunes. Clic sur Ipad et restaurer. Auparavant fait une synchro pour ne pas perdre tes documents.


----------



## guilm's (10 Juin 2013)

Ah mais un autre soucis survient mon ipad ne se connecte pas a mon ordi--'
Alors que dois je faire ? 
Et j'ai vu que dans paramètres de l'ipad il y a réinitialiser puis ensuite réinitialiser tous les contenus ansi que les réglages, que ce passe t il si je fais cela ? 
 Je te remerci pour ton aide !


----------



## Lauange (10 Juin 2013)

Effacer contenu et reglages : L'iPad est totalement réinitialisé, et se retrouve comme neuf.
Reinitialiser tous les réglages : Tous les réglages , plus ceux des applications livrées avec l'iPad sont rétablis dans leur configuration d'origine. Par contre, les données que tu a synchronisé restent.


----------



## guilm's (10 Juin 2013)

D'accord merci Lauange pour ton aide je vais essayer de le réinitialiser à partir du menu réglage de l'Ipad et je te tiens au courant de ce qui se passe.


----------

